# Sly Fox House - March 2014



## antonymes (Mar 16, 2014)

Visited with Mars Lander Sshhhh… and LuckyPants. Our epic journey started with disappointment, an unfound farm house,
the mightily trashed 10,000 Volt Cottage and finally the magnificent Sly Fox House. 

This place was pretty remote and involved a detour across bridges, along streams, past a dead fox and finally to the door.
We weren't sure what we would find, and couldn't believe it when we saw inside. A random find which could so easily have
been dismissed, but ended up being one of the best explores for a long time.
*
WE CAME, WE SAW, WE CONCURRED. WELCOME TO SLY FOX HOUSE*

And here he is, that sly fox...



Wow! A beautiful 1960's shirt box.




Let's have a closer look at that fox…




Who's been sleeping in my bed?



The secret potion…




Time for poison




Down the stairs




Dirty mirror




The mantlepiece



The bike



The Singer



A fine music collection



So many teapots



Anyone for warble fly?



More teapots



The chair



Sweet little owl



Condiments and clock



It's time to go…





Thanks for looking. More posts soon.​


----------



## Mikeymutt (Mar 16, 2014)

Another amazing find by you guys..great photos once again.


----------



## skankypants (Mar 16, 2014)

Pure class!!


----------



## krela (Mar 16, 2014)

Brilliant, and more warble fly references.


----------



## Mikeymutt (Mar 16, 2014)

krela said:


> Brilliant, and more warble fly references.



I thought that too after putting the warble can picture up yesterday


----------



## cunningplan (Mar 16, 2014)

first class report as normal and what another find


----------



## MrDan (Mar 17, 2014)

Really enjoyed your shots, especially that last one!


----------



## Ninja Kitten (Mar 17, 2014)

why is the always an old sewing machine left about! if we collected them all up it would make a wonderful sewing machins graveyard photo! lovely report , some nice bits left about there.


----------



## UrbanX (Mar 17, 2014)

Not a fan of the processing, but each to their own! 
Really nicely composed shots, it looks a really nice explore, cheers for sharing!


----------



## flyboys90 (Mar 17, 2014)

Cracking find! so many treasures the owl light is a beaut and the dreaded warble fly getting everywhere!!!
superb collection of images.


----------



## perjury saint (Mar 17, 2014)

*Bloody nice this is!! *


----------



## oldscrote (Mar 18, 2014)

Very nice that is,that ol' fox is stood on a very nice old Victorian washstand,don't let the furniture restorers see it.
as for the warble fly


----------



## LittleOz (Mar 18, 2014)

Loving your pix. not loving them pesky warble flies. And a long lost copy of the python album featuring the classic 'cheese shop' sketch! Class indeed.


----------



## C1hrisin (Mar 19, 2014)

I didn't know Boots sold poison! Really good find


----------



## Dani1978 (Mar 19, 2014)

Beautiful pics, love your style!


----------



## banshee (Mar 19, 2014)

do you have the pics in 'au naturel' ? i feel i'm missing the real quality of your great pictures


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Mar 20, 2014)

C1hrisin said:


> I didn't know Boots sold poison! Really good find



Boots sold many drugs and treatments that required the poison label back then. In those days many small time pharmacies and chemists, especially those that were located in or near farming country, sold all kinds of chemicals - many of which were classed as poisons. Today all you will get is your prescription filled, nothing for the kitchen table chemistry experiments that 12 year olds in 1955 scared their mothers with!


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Mar 20, 2014)

Thanks for sharing this. Awesome shots and as you said, a nice find


----------



## Lucky Pants (Mar 21, 2014)

Super report, shots and find mate glad to have come along with you on this one .


----------



## ImmortalShadow (Mar 21, 2014)

VERY nicely done as usual


----------



## antonymes (Mar 22, 2014)

Lucky Pants said:


> Super report, shots and find mate glad to have come along with you on this one .



Yes, a properly ace day. Another soon?


----------

